# Weird eyelid and is this a prolapse?(pics)



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

I got this regina a few weeks ago. Since I got her she always seemed pretty shy but I would see her come out and eat flies every once in awhile. Well I wanted to see her today so I lifted up the leaf she usually sleeps on and her head was just buried pushed down to the ground. I looked at her eyes and noticed that her eyelid was greyish. 









She would open her eye then it looked normal so I figured thats just what her eyelid looked like. Then I looked at her vent and saw this.










I guess this is a proplapse? I pushed it back in and then I pulled out a small piece of something black. Poop maybe? Well see how she acts later today. Tell me what you guys think. I think shes so pretty and it would be a shame to lose her. I hope the pics worked.


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

So nobody has anything to say about this? I know this subjected has been covered because I did a search before I asked these questions. the pics did not show up in the archived post so I dont really have anything to compare my photo to. Just want to know what you guys think.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'm not sure about the eye lid. Usually when I see a diurnal herp with its eyes closed/looking like that, it's really stressed. If this is the case with your frog, it would be stressed because of what looks to me like a prolaps. I wish I could help you more, but I don't feel comfortable giving care info. I'd probably screw it up and do more harm than good.


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm also surprised that no one has any input to offer here...I do not have experience with prolapse or eyes being that color, so I'm definitely not one that can give any advice. 

Is the frog still alive? Has it improved or worsened if it is alive? Is it eating? 

Maybe bringing this back up to the top will get you some input.

Kristen


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

The key thing is to get frog and or a fecal to a vet. 

Many times prolapses can be linked to parasites, but that is just a generalization which may not be the case with your frog.


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow, that does look like a prolapse. How large is the actual prolapse, (its hard to tell from the picture)? I would recommend seeking medical help. A steady hand is needed to really reduce this thing. Certain solutions and lots of lube can aid the process too. When I see this in a frog, I do think parasites, but also foreign bodies, toxins, and hypocalcemia. 
Best of luck.
John


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

What is hypocalcemia?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

*prolapse..*

I have seen and dealt with prolapses like that many many times in snakes and lizards usually due to impaction, parasites (imports) or stress. I have no experience in dealing with them in darts though. In a snake we would do a fecal and also check for impaction then sometimes if it was stress related or due to oversized food item we would put the snake in sugar water for four to six hours which would cause the swelling to go down and usually go back in then put butterflies accross the vent for 7-10 days until it closes and heals properly. But this probably wouldn't work with darts due to thier skins ability to absorb things and sugar may not be good for them to absorb. Let us know how this turns out and what if and remedy you or the vet comes up with to solve this.


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Hypocalcemia is low body calcium. Usually caused by inadequate supplementation- either by inadequate dusting, outdated supplements, etc. It can cause muscle tremors and spasms, some of which can cause gastric or rectal prolapses.
Mrnicolai makes some great points, but I would also be reluctant to place a frog into concentrated sugar solution. A local or topical approach is needed. A vet would be your best chance. 
Best of luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey, 

I noticed the same thing on my D auratus today...well...not the prolapse, but the eye, and i dont think its the eyelid on my frog because its still there when hes fully awake and hunting :?: any suggestions?


----------

